
Ask HN: Making Audio Plugins as a side-gig or hobby - zengid
Hi there! I&#x27;m looking for any anecdotes or advice about the life of making audio plugins. Is it a viable side-gig? Do you do it as a hobby? What are the best DAW&#x27;s to target (I grew up using Propellerhead&#x27;s Reason, but Ableton Live seems like what all the hip people use). Thanks in advance!
======
sfuller808
the _really_ hip are developing plugins for
[https://vcvrack.com/](https://vcvrack.com/)

